# I prefer this one by far



## airelibre

How do you say this in Spanish?

I prefer this one by far

Moderator's note: Please always write the phrase/sentence being translated in the body of your message (rule 3). Thanks! (JeSuisSnob, moderator)


----------



## lauranazario

When attempting to indicate a very strong preference for a particular item, I'd say:

I prefer this one by far = prefiero este... ¡y por mucho! —OR— definitivamente prefiero este

Saludos,
LN


----------



## airelibre

Gracias


----------



## Ferrol

Por aquí diríamos "prefiero éste, con mucho", o "....mucho más"


----------



## airelibre

Me suena extraño Ferrol. Cuando escribes "por aquí" quieres decir Bilbao, el País Vasco o toda España? Sonaría mal decir "por mucho" por allí?


----------



## Ferrol

airelibre said:


> Me suena extraño Ferrol. Cuando escribes "por aquí" quieres decir Bilbao, el País Vasco o toda España? Sonaría mal decir "por mucho" por allí?


No creo se limite a Bilbao, o al país vasco.Creo que la expresión normal en español de España es "con mucho", aunque "por mucho" se entendería perfectamente


----------



## airelibre

Ah, pues agradecería que alguien más de España lo compruebe, porque de hecho es el español castellano que más me interesa y quiero saber con certitud cual forma es la más normal.


----------



## Ferrol

You can trust me ,I can tell you.I know my onions!
Just for your peace of mind...
Traducción Con mucho inglés | Diccionario español-inglés | Reverso
Saludos


----------



## airelibre

Bueno, sí que me has enseñado una nueva frase inglesa! No creo haber oído I know my onions hasta ahora. De todas maneras, me gustaría que alguien compruebe lo de con mucho ya que solo escribiste que _crees_ que es así, y no has traído una prueba definitiva de que sea así. Pero gracias.


----------



## Ferrol

No es que "crea".Te aseguro es la expresión más habitual,.Tengo los años suficientes, y he nacido y vivido en distintas regiones de España toda mi vida, como para saberlo

.
_Moderator's note
Off-topic comments deleted.
Bevj_


----------



## SydLexia

"Prefiero este, y con diferencia."

syd.


----------



## Ferrol

SydLexia said:


> "Prefiero este, y con diferencia."
> 
> syd.


Si.Es una alternativa a "(y ) con mucho"


----------



## jaimehm

soy de Málaga y nunca he escuchado prefiero este y por mucho.

prefiero este (al otro) con (mucha) diferencia
prefiero este "de calle" es una expresión muy común en Andalucia.
prefiero este mucho más.
prefiero este mil veces más....


----------



## Dymn

Yo diría:

_de lejos
de largo
con diferencia

Con mucho _y _por mucho_ me suenan mal


----------



## franzjekill

Regional, sin duda (no la recoge el DLE con ese significado): _*prefiero este*, *toda la vida (I prefer this one by far)*

Entre mirar televisión en pantuflas e ir al cine, me quedo con la televisión. Toda la v__ida. _
Brumafugit (Argentina)

_Prefiero que mi equipo juegue el partido de ida a domicilio, toda la vida._
Franzjekill (Uruguay)

No sé en Chile o en Paraguay, tal vez algún forero vecino pueda decir si sí o si no.


----------



## Ferrol

Por


Dymn said:


> Yo diría:
> 
> _de lejos
> de largo
> con diferencia
> 
> Con mucho _y _por mucho_ me suenan mal


Pues por aquí "con mucho",  se usa con frecuencia
La r.a.e. , es verdad que solo recoge "ni con mucho" ,para expresar la gran diferencia que hay entre dos cosas
Segun the Free Dictionnary
*con mucho*
by far, easily


----------



## Marsianitoh

Ferrol said:


> Por
> 
> Pues por aquí "con mucho",  se usa con frecuencia
> La r.a.e. , es verdad que solo recoge "ni con mucho" ,para expresar la gran diferencia que hay entre dos cosas
> Segun the Free Dictionnary
> *con mucho*
> by far, easily
> 
> 
> Y yo puedo confirmar que así es.


----------



## pollohispanizado

Yo una vez dije "con diferencia" y mi profe, una chilena, me dijo que "eso no existe en español". Había aprendido esa locución de personas españolas, pero no se me había ocurrido que pudiera tratar de un regionalismo. Supongo que _de lejos_ es la manera más general de decirlo, o ¿me equivoco?


----------



## Marsianitoh

pollohispanizado said:


> Supongo que _de lejos_ es la manera más general de decirlo, o ¿me equivoco?


Para mí no es más que una opción más, no me parece más común o generalizada que las demás.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Ferrol said:


> Por aquí diríamos "prefiero éste, con mucho", o "....mucho más"



A mí la más común me parece 'con diferencia', y sus variantes:

- ..., con (gran) diferencia.
- ..., y con (gran) diferencia.
- ..., pero con (gran) diferencia.

Pero las de 'ferrol' desde luego que se usan en toda España...
'Por mucho' es una expresión común, claramente estándar, que se usa en todos los registros, yo creo. Aunque se usa más bien con verbos de acción (sobre todo con los de competencia, en deporte, etc), más que de opinión (como 'me gusta' o 'prefiero'). En ejemplos como;

'Terminamos los primeros por mucho.'
'Ganamos el partido por mucho.'
'Llegué a tiempo por mucho.'


'Con mucho' a mí me parece un poco coloquial, a la vez que literaria - quizás paradójicamente. La usa la gente de a pie, y a la vez, es frecuente en la prensa madrileña, por ejemplo.

'Con mucho' tiene cierta ambigüedad, porque puede usarse a veces con el significado de 'como mucho', 'como máximo', 'a lo sumo', y eso puede dar lugar a confusión:

'El concierto estaba vacío.... ¡Con mucho había 30 personas...!'


'Mucho más' también, caso parecido al 'con mucho'... Tiene una variante que en Galicia se oye mucho; 'mucho antes'.

'Prefiero este plato mucho más / antes que ese.'

O 'mucho mejor':

'Este plato es mucho mejor que ese.'
'Prefiero este plato mucho mejor que ese.'


----------



## pollohispanizado

Marsianitoh said:


> Para mí no es más que una opción más, no me parece más común o generalizada que las demás.


Claro, pero eres de España. En América (o por lo menos en la región de Chile de donde era aquella profe mía) parece no ser la más común. @Rocko! ¿cuál es la manera más común de decir esto ahí en la península yucateca?


----------



## JeSuisSnob

En México es más común el uso de _por mucho:

Prefiero éste por mucho._

Y hay otra expresión, _llevarse de calle_ (que siempre se construye con el verbo _llevar[se]), _que también es común por aquí en contextos más relajados y que podría aplicarse a este caso (mientras uno señala el objeto preferido):

_Éste se lo lleva de calle._

EDITO: me crucé con pollohizpanizado y agrego que _con diferencia_ no es idiomática en México.


----------



## pollohispanizado

JeSuisSnob said:


> En México es más común el uso de _por mucho:
> 
> Prefiero éste por mucho._
> 
> Y hay otra expresión, _llevarse de calle_ (que siempre se construye con el verbo _llevar[se]), _que también es común por aquí en contextos más relajados y que podría aplicarse a este caso (mientras uno señala el objeto preferido):
> 
> _Éste se lo lleva de calle._
> 
> EDITO: me crucé con pollohizpanizado y agrego que _con diferencia_ no es idiomática en México.


Gracias por el apunte, JeSuisSnob. Si me permites pedirte una aclaración: ¿Puedes dar otro ejemplo con _llevarse de calle_? Sigo sin entender bien cómo usarlo.


----------



## Marsianitoh

pollohispanizado said:


> Claro, pero eres de España. En América (o por lo menos en la región de Chile de donde era aquella profe mía) parece no ser la más común. @Rocko! ¿cuál es la manera más común de decir esto ahí en la península yucateca?


No te entiendo, te estaba contestando a si " de lejos " es la forma más general de decir " by far", parecía que tú así lo creías,  pero ahora me dices que tú profa chilena no la conocía ( creía que la que no conocía tú profa era "con  diferencia"). Todas las opciones que se han dado me resultan naturales, no sabría decirte una que se prefiera claramente.


----------



## pollohispanizado

Marsianitoh said:


> No te entiendo, te estaba contestando a si " de lejos " es la forma más general de decir " by far", parecía que tú así lo creías,  pero ahora me dices que tú profa chilena no la conocía ( creía que la que no conocía tú profa era "con  diferencia"). Todas las opciones que se han dado me resultan naturales, no sabría decirte una que se prefiera claramente.


Perdón. Tienes toda la razón. Tú no me entiendes, y yo menos.  No sé cómo, pero leí mal lo que habías citado. Siento la confusión.


----------



## Marsianitoh

pollohispanizado said:


> Perdón. Tienes toda la razón. Tú no me entiendes, y yo menos.  No sé cómo, pero leí mal lo que habías citado. Siento la confusión.


Tranquilo.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

pollohispanizado said:


> Gracias por el apunte, JeSuisSnob. Si me permites pedirte una aclaración: ¿Puedes dar otro ejemplo con _llevarse de calle_? Sigo sin entender bien cómo usarlo.


If we talk about football, for example (and I'm going to add another example about American football):

_Messi se lleva de calle a Cristiano.
Montana se lleva de calle a Brady._


----------



## gengo

JeSuisSnob said:


> If we talk about football, for example (and I'm going to add another example about American football):
> 
> _Messi se lleva de calle a Cristiano.
> Montana se lleva de calle a Brady._



Are you saying that the translation would be "I prefer Montana over Brady by far"?  As opposed to "Montana is far better than Brady"?  (Which is true, by the way!  )  That is, I want to confirm that your version corresponds to the subject of this thread.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

gengo said:


> I want to confirm that your version corresponds to the subject of this thread.


Yes. To show preference, we use the idiom _llevarse de calle, _and it is a way of saying in Mexican Spanish _I prefer this one by far_.


----------



## pollohispanizado

Ah, entonces el sujeto de llevarse es lo preferido y el objeto es lo otro. Me está más claro, pero ahora mi duda está en si se puede usar con objetos o solo con personas.... ¿Valdría una frase tipo:

_Los tamales se llevan de calle a los jochos_?


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

gengo said:


> Are you saying that the translation would be "I prefer Montana over Brady by far"? As opposed to "Montana is far better than Brady"?



I think that expression includes both meanings, and may be a bit ambiguous because of that. It depends on context to discern its sense.

In Spain it is also used - although, not very often. But both meanings are also possible.

One would be like a simple statement of the plain facts. The other would be like the expression of one's opinion:

1- Montana is much better than Brady.
2- I much prefer Montana over Brady.


There is kind of an overlap in the expression of the objective facts and one's subjective opinion. As happens when someone gives his opinion, and adds the emphatic coda, 'that's a fact! It's that simple' ('My car is much better than yours. That's a fact! It's that simple.').


----------



## JeSuisSnob

pollohispanizado said:


> Ah, entonces el sujeto de llevarse es lo preferido y el objeto es lo otro. Me queda más claro, pero ahora mi duda está en si se puede usar con objetos o solo con personas.... ¿Valdría una frase tipo:
> 
> _Los tamales se llevan de calle a los jochos_?


Sí. Se puede usar con objetos (de hecho en mi primer ejemplo lo que tenía en mente era un objeto cualquiera).

También concuerdo con lo dicho por Cerros.


----------



## Ferrol

Marsianitoh said:


> Y yo puedo confirmar que así es.


Just as well


----------



## Dymn

En España lo que se dice es "_ganar de calle_" como sinónimo de "_ganar por paliza_". Yo "traduciría" ese "_se lo lleva_ _de calle_" mexicano como "_le da mil vueltas/patadas_". Pero realmente nos estamos alejando del tema del hilo.


----------



## Rocko!

pollohispanizado said:


> Claro, pero eres de España. En América (o por lo menos en la región de Chile de donde era aquella profe mía) parece no ser la más común. @Rocko! ¿cuál es la manera más común de decir esto ahí en la península yucateca?


Está difícil, creo que muy coloquialmente escucharías por aquí: "Prefiero éste, mil veces".


----------



## Magazine

Me he leído todo  y no veo que alguien haya mencionado: 

...con _mucha diferencia_. 

Aquí en Madrid muy usado.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Magazine said:


> Me he leído todo  y no veo que *nadie* haya mencionado:
> 
> ...con _mucha diferencia_.
> 
> Aquí en Madrid muy usado.



Bueno, yo dije 'con diferencia', y 'con gran diferencia'.

No veo 'mucha diferencia'.  

Pero sí tienes razón en que esa es la más usada... En toda España.
(De hecho estaba buscándola yo, cuando dije las otras, pero no me vino a la mente).


----------



## Soledad Medina

Siempre he escuchado decir "prefiero éste mil veces más".
Saludos


----------



## Ferrol

Soledad Medina said:


> Siempre he escuchado decir "prefiero éste mil veces más".
> Saludos


También.
O :  "Prefiero este.No hay color"
Prefiero este "de calle", también se dice en el norte
Hay muchas opciones que valen y han sido dadas por los distintos foreris


----------



## Soledad Medina

En España es válido decir "prefiero éste de calle" pero no así en otros países.  Entre cubanos, como yo, nunca he escuchado decirle.  Como el forero que comenzó este post vive en Londres es importante tener en cuenta a que público va a dirigirse con la frase.
Atentos saludos


----------



## Marsianitoh

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Bueno, yo dije 'con diferencia', y 'con gran diferencia'.
> 
> No veo 'mucha diferencia'.
> 
> Pero sí tienes razón en que esa es la más usada... En toda España.
> (De hecho estaba buscándola yo, cuando dije las otras, pero no me vino a la mente).


Y ya lo habían dicho Sydlexia y Jaimehm en 2016...
Para mí todas se usan por el estilo, son todas igual de comunes.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Para mí es la de 'con mucha diferencia' la que se más se usa, 'y con gran diferencia'.




Marsianitoh said:


> Y ya lo habían dicho Sydlexia y Jaimehm en 2016...



Vale... Supongo que eso quiere decir que me das la razón... (Y por triplicado  ).


----------



## Marsianitoh

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Vale... Supongo que eso quiere decir que me das la razón... (Y por triplicado).
> 
> 
> Para mí es la de 'con mucha diferencia' la que se más se usa, 'y con gran diferencia'.


No, te digo que no fuiste el primero en mencionarlo y añado que las diversas opciones que se han dado en el hilo me parecen buenas y su frecuencia de uso, en mi opinión, es muy similar. Otra opción : Prefiero este de aquí a Lima.


----------



## CVRreborn

Having read this thread, I asked my (Spanish) colleagues what they thought about this saying. They seemed pretty adamant that the best way to express this idea of preference would be to just say 'me gusta X (mucho) más que X'

And when I suggested some of the phrases on here like 'por mucho' 'con mucho' 'con diferencia' they seemed to think it would be better to use the structure previously mentioned.

One of them, the person to whom I proposed the question initially before it opened up to others, is Argentinian. Does this have something to do with their opposing comments to what has been suggested on here?


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

No, they are right in that the most common structure used is the comparative;

'Me gusta x (mucho) más que y.'

But what we are talking about here is something different.

Here we are discussing an expression or 'set phrase' that is not so common as the comparative structure that you mention - which, true, is the most common use, but is also very common.

Plus, as you might have guessed from this thread, there are all kinds of expressions and variations across the Spanish-speaking world, not least even in the way of using the various expressions... 

No surprise there, as it spans dozens of countries and 500m speakers!


----------



## jilar

Yo creo que "con diferencia" sería la opción, de entre todas las posibles ya indicadas, con más posibilidades de forma formal. Por ejemplo lo que aparecería en un libro.
Para traducir ese "by far" 

Ahora bien, veo que algunos dicen que no se entendería, o eso deduzco.

Ojo, me gustaría aclarar que el añadido de "by far" o su respectivo en español es para resaltar -bien de forma objetiva- la enorme diferencia entre las cosas comparadas (o, de forma subjetiva, indicar que la que tú prefieres es mucho, pero mucho mejor, que la otra)

Dicho esto, poner de ejemplo la comparación entre Cristiano y Messi (se supone que valoramos quién es mejor jugador ¿no?) yo diría que no es muy objetiva. Quiero decir, encontrarás prácticamente al mismo número de personas que prefieren a Cristiano que a Messi.
Por tanto en este caso las frases que podamos hacer son meras opiniones (subjetivas).

Ahora bien, vayamos unos años atrás y hablemos de la generación de Maradona. No tenía a ningún otro jugador que le hiciese sombra. Es decir, Maradona era, de lejos/con diferencia, el mejor jugador del mundo.

Lo mismo podríamos decir en tiempos de Pelé.


Lo podemos ver con objetos y valorando dos cosas diferentes.
Dime qué prefieres en caso de guerra y posibles ataques ante los que debes defenderte:
¿Un tanque o un Ferrari?
Sí, en Ferrari es un coche muy potente y muy rápido con el que podrías escapar a toda velocidad.
Pero, obviamente, un tanque está creado para la situación de combate.
Si el tanque mete un cañonazo y revienta la carretera por donde intenta escapar el Ferrari. Adiós fuga.  O destroza directamente al Ferrari.

Ahora ¿qué prefieres para realizar una carrera en pista asfaltada, tanque o Ferrari?
El Ferrari gana de lejos/con diferencia al tanque.

¿Sí o no?


----------



## jilar

Quizá con números se puede ver de forma más objetiva el sentido de ese "by far" (con diferencia/de lejos/con mucho, ...)

Si a algo le das un valor de 7 y a otra cosa un valor de 8, o 9, o incluso 10, no hay una enorme diferencia.

Pero si el primero tiene (o tú le das) un valor de 1, o 2, o 3. Ahora sí hay gran diferencia.


----------



## Marsianitoh

CVRreborn said:


> Having read this thread, I asked my (Spanish) colleagues what they thought about this saying. They seemed pretty adamant that the best way to express this idea of preference would be to just say 'me gusta X (mucho) más que X'
> 
> And when I suggested some of the phrases on here like 'por mucho' 'con mucho' 'con diferencia' they seemed to think it would be better to use the structure previously mentioned.
> 
> One of them, the person to whom I proposed the question initially before it opened up to others, is Argentinian. Does this have something to do with their opposing comments to what has been suggested on here?


That's the simplest way to express the idea just like saying " I like this one much more / better than that" but that being a common expression doesn't mean that " I prefer this by far"/ "  prefiero ese con diferencia/ por mucho/ de largo/..."  are odd or strange. They are perfectly normal ways to express the same idea.


----------



## jilar

CVRreborn said:


> They seemed pretty adamant that the best way to express this idea of preference would be to just say 'me gusta X (mucho) más que X'
> 
> And when I suggested some of the phrases on here like 'por mucho' 'con mucho' 'con diferencia' they seemed to think it would be better to use the structure previously mentioned.


No sé qué les habrás explicado, pero la respuesta del tipo:
Prefiero este (...)
Que es lo que corresponde a la frase original "I prefer this one  (by far)"

Es de lo más común.
Tanto si alguien le ha preguntado directamente qué prefiere como cualquier otro tipo de pregunta (me refiero a que no pregunten sobre preferir, sino que puedan hacerlo empleando otras palabras, como gustar)
Por ejemplo, a la novia ante dos vestidos, la madre le pregunta:
-¿Cuál te gusta más? / ¿Con cuál te quedas? 
-Prefiero este.

Podría decir eso sin más, o bien añadir el correspondiente a "by far" para resaltar así que hay mucha diferencia entre lo que le gusta un vestido y otro.

O dicho directamente (Prefiero este mil veces/con diferencia/...) o bien como inciso (Prefiero este, con diferencia/mil veces...)


----------



## Marsianitoh

jilar said:


> No sé qué les habrás explicado, pero la respuesta del tipo:
> Prefiero este (...)
> Que es lo que corresponde a la frase original "I prefer this one  (by far)"
> 
> Es de lo más común.
> Tanto si alguien le ha preguntado directamente qué prefiere como cualquier otro tipo de pregunta (me refiero a que no pregunten sobre preferir, sino que puedan hacerlo empleando otras palabras, como gustar)
> Por ejemplo, a la novia ante dos vestidos, la madre le pregunta:
> -¿Cuál te gusta más? / ¿Con cuál te quedas?
> -Prefiero este.
> 
> Podría decir eso sin más, o bien añadir el correspondiente a "by far" para resaltar así que hay mucha diferencia entre lo que le gusta un vestido y otro.
> 
> O dicho directamente (Prefiero este mil veces/con diferencia/...) o bien como inciso (Prefiero este, con diferencia/mil veces...)


----------



## jilar

Sí, Marsia. Ya vi, tras publicar mi respuesta, que le explicabas el mismo detalle.

Como decimos, no hay ninguna rareza en contestar con:
Prefiero este. /(,) (...)


----------



## CVRreborn

Very useful explanation jilar


----------



## CVRreborn

Marsianitoh said:


> That's the simplest way to express the idea just like saying " I like this one much more / better than that" but that being a common expression doesn't mean that " I prefer this by far"/ "  prefiero ese con diferencia/ por mucho/ de largo/..."  are odd or strange. They are perfectly normal ways to express the same idea.



I understand the concept and found this thread very interesting. The reason I brought it up to my colleagues was to see their opinion on whether there are certain translations of 'by far' that are used more commonly than others. Despite explaining multiple times, they didn't really understand that was what I was getting at, and instead thought I was asking how to express preference, so in the end I just left it.

Your responses have been great. Thanks.


----------

